# Eagle River put ins and take outs



## Sleepless (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi, Buzz!

Just wondering about the Eagle. Where would one put in around Avon and take out after Edwards? Would it be better to go on down to Eagle? Seeing lots of boats and getting the itch!

Thanks,

Zack


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

So, if you're from Vail and you don't know where the put ins or take outs are in this high water year are...hang on I'm scratching my nuts and trying to help...still scratching...

Really? Well the closest put in is July 21. Please update your Pfds and your life insurance policy.

I would also recommend hooking up
With anyone not around the walmart parking lot in eagle vail.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## JTB88 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Eagle River*

Best place to put in, in avon would be Bobs bridge off Hwy 6 then you can take out at the waste water treatment plant (shit plant) in Edwards. At this level the Edwards mile is a little washed out but still a good class III+ / IV. 
You could also put in at twin bridges in Eagle-Vail for few more miles of class IV if desired.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok, so I have to apologize for the previous post. That was arrogant and so not helpful. 

Please be very careful and put in where you feel most comfortable and with people that can back you up solidly with your abilities. If you don't have much high water experience, maybe try eagle (fair grounds to gypsum?). 

I've had hundreds of runs on the commonly rafted sections (my back yard for 27 years) and have seen many peeps get into way too much trouble at high water. Please be careful-swimming this river at these conditions is not fun at all.



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Wild- Can you recommend a good cfs range for rafting? Seems too high right now.....bridge above trestle looked tight yesterday for raft clearance? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Trestle for me was doable at about 6' at dowd because my rowing seat was fairly high (downriver equip), that's just me. Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

Gage above dowd chute was 8' yesterday, had 2 swimmers. Eagle vail down to Edwards is huge, class IV if you hitting meat but most all of the holes are avoidable if you good on the sticks,would recommend dry gear if your doing upper stretches... Climbing rock down would be much more chill.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Chuch (May 23, 2008)

Osseous- the bridge at tressel is pretty low at these flows. I've squeezed under it on my tallish oar rig at 2400 cfs at Avon. But I wrote in my log book that I wouldn't mess with it any higher than that. (others may tell you they squeeze under at higher flows)

There is a couple low bridges on the Wolcott to Eagle run too. A little below the put in there is an old double arched stone bridge that I know is no good after 4000 cfs in Avon. Later on that stretch the Diamond S Ranch bridge has a low pipe under it but is only an issue at the same cfs.

-Chuch


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks- Eagle is a great run, but it varies in flow a LOT. So as a general rule.....

500-2500 for Edwards to Eagle? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Osseous- 

Avon to Edwards (800 cfs to whatever). Most punchy at 2500 ish (most defined holes/waves, this equates to 5.5 ft at Dowd Chute wooden stick) and flushes a bit as it gets higher. I have in notes not to ever run lower than 800 cfs (14 ft cat).

Edwards to Wolcott (trestle). probably 500-600 cfs (all flows at eagle river Avon Treatment plant) to what was said above (2500 cfs at Avon WWTP).

never run down to Eagle. (but flows are statd above)

The Eagle thru avon/edwards is a hoot. Keep it center and only 2-3 holes to miss and run the inside of the bends....pretty easy but exhilirating !!


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Cool

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Eagle*







The pro tee is across the street from the Ranger Station on Hwy 24. We ran it at 8' (4000) this week and I would say it packs a little more punch than 6' (2500). Get it fast as I believe it peaked on Friday. When I want to put in (raft) below the chute I use the Eagle Vail put in directly under I-70. Easy is not a word I would use to describe the upper eagle at high water. It's a Great run!!
Cheers.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Haha...pro tee. Nice. Yeah i guess easy is a bad word. There is no real break in the action till after the Eaton Ranch (open space) rapid.

Swimteam- been awhile sine i ran it at 4000 cfs. does the mile and the last Eaton rapid wash a tad? I bet thru Eagle Vail has much larger holes (and RiverRun apratments after the Chute)


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Eagle*

The wave train at Earls place was still in play but seemed smooth compared to the rest of the mile at this level. The river had some kick for sure. We had 2 swimmers in the chute (tyson) that where lucky?smart and swam back to the boat quickly. It deserves respect at this level for sure.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

i would have crapped my drysuit if i fell outta boat at Tyson...thinking that bridge pier was coming up (at 8ft)


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

Swimming in the chute is a bummer for sure. Also I would add that trying to float a raft under trestle/Wolcot would be a no go at this level!! I looked with my own eyes.


----------



## webstar (May 8, 2008)

Ran the Lower Eagle from Wolcott down to Gypsum on Sunday at 4500 on the Wolcott guage (just under 4000 on the Avon WW plant guage). Like others said, there are a few bridges that were just barely passable at those flows. The worst was probably the one after the first Gypsum takeout, but the 1st bridge after you cross under I-70 you have to be careful to hit the center of the arch. The hole at Dead Cow rapid was huge and there are a few holes at a diversion above Rodeo as well as the Rodeo hole that are quite large. I ended up taking the center line through all of them in a 16' raft. None of them were gutted on purpose until the last rodeo one cause I figured I made it through all the rest. All in all a super fun section and really fast at these flows. The scariest part of swimming would be that the river is taking the banks and there are tons of strainers along the edge. Even the supposedly mellow section from Eagle to Gypsum was full of strainers and moving so fast you were constantly avoiding banks as the river snakes around. Be safe out there!


----------

